# Are you depressed?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

In general, over days, weeks, months, years.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I voted #$^@#$


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted moderately all the time though I can get some intense sessions of it here & there


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

What are you asking? The thread title is "are you depressed?" but the question above the poll is "do you feel sad and unhappy?" Depression is different to sadness. Sadness is a normal emotion that everyone experiences. Depression is an illness that is characterised by constantly feeling sad, often for no reason, loss of interest in things you used to enjoy, lack of motivation, feeling hopeless and helpless.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I then said #@%^#$&# [email protected]#%

I'm referring to Depression, or constantly feeling sad, often for no reason, loss of interest in things you used to enjoy, lack of motivation, feeling hopeless and helpless.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm depressed pretty much all the time. It varies from moderate to severe, so I went with the 3 & 4 combo.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, ok. Severely, sometimes then.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay for crippling depression!!


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

comes and gos,I don't really understand what triggers it.I wish I had more answers.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i think i'm dysthymic. so "lowly, all of the time"


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Severely, about 90% of the time. I get small periods of calm.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

moderately always. mostly from the isolation, i think.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Severely, pretty much all the time. It's been that way for much of my life.

So far, despite that, I've managed to keep going... holding down a job and going back to school in the Fall... I remain hopeful.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I picked "Severely, all of the time"


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I chose options 3 and 4. Some days I am depressed and functional. Other days I am depressed and I cry all day, can't get out of bed, hardly eat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Severely sometimes though I'm usually depressed to some point on most days.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been very lucky lately. I take antidepressants which help a lot. Without them I have been very suicidal. Sometimes now I feel very sad, but not so sad that I want life to end. I get bored and lonely a lot. I am the one who needs to fix that. Real depression needs imo therapy and drugs to heal.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

severe is on a good day.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't felt depressed for a while now. I just feel lost...


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> What are you asking? The thread title is "are you depressed?" but the question above the poll is "do you feel sad and unhappy?" Depression is different to sadness. Sadness is a normal emotion that everyone experiences. Depression is an illness that is characterised by constantly feeling sad, often for no reason, loss of interest in things you used to enjoy, lack of motivation, feeling hopeless and helpless.


I know that this may be off topic but thanks for the distinction, depression is taken way to lightly with my family who have finally just shut up about it after 35 years. :mum
I'm not angry about that anymore because I can understand that it is my cross to bear. My folks and siblings are all getting along and on with their families and I am still single and depressed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Right now I am for sure... I want to sleep all the time but can't... I can barely keep up with my yard and basic laundry and dishes but the rest of the house is losing out in the battle to just function. I think I basically screwed myself over and lost my job (I put in a resume for another job and got an interview but also it got back to my employer who basically gave me a maybe two weeks to be done if they don't find a replacement sooner). I'm still recovering from a breakup with a guy I was was seeing for a year and now I just feel like someone has flushed the toilet and I am in the water spiraling down the drain. The up side - I mowed my lawn today so at least it looks better. I am spending way too much time on-line because it distracts me from my life. Oh and now I don't have insurance on me or my son... who is the only bright spot in my life... he is at least happy and functional and enjoying being back to school. It is so not fair that he got stuck with me for a mom, but I am doing the best I can. Sorry for the rant. I guess right now I am somewhere between moderate and severe - I've never felt this out of control - ever.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am generally a happy person, but it is impossible to be happy all the time. I feel depressed sometimes, but not very often.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Severely, some of the time.

Actually wondered if i might be bi-polar since it's very rare that my mood is stable, and i do also get periods of what i guess might be mania. I don't really understand the disorder enough to know if i meet the criteria. I don't really want to be labeled with anything else either, i especially don't want it on my medical record when every company i'll ever work for asks to look at that stuff.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i am now. for some reason i decided that i could drop my meds faster than i had been doing. it was sort of out of desperation, because school started wednesday, and i can't afford to feel like a zombie. i figured i could handle the anxiety, since i've quit caffeine, but wasn't prepared for the depression. i wound up getting nothing done. except numbing myself with the internet.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Moderately, most of the time. Severely some of the time, and sometimes not at all.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

ShyFX said:


> Moderately, most of the time. Severely some of the time, and sometimes not at all.


Ditto.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not depressed. I get sad sometimes but I don't think that's depression.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow, this is an awful poll


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to crawl in a ball, but something inside me isn't letting me, I'm extremely depressed but functioning. It's sickening.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

_Severely, all of the time_


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I want to crawl in a ball, but something inside me isn't letting me, I'm extremely depressed but functioning. It's sickening.


I feel the same way. I wish I would just give up already.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Quite often, but it used to be worse. I've gotten over a lot things, it's not as bad anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moderately, some of the time.

Only when I am anxious or disappointed that I did not attain an SA goal.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

ShyFX said:


> Moderately, most of the time. Severely some of the time, and sometimes not at all.


:ditto


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

for me depression has always been a positive thing. Whenever I feel depressed, or that everything and everyone is against me, I always get this change of momentum (a.k.a impulse... boy, i'm weird ) to pull myself together, stop feeling sorry for myself and do something to make things better. 

I know it sounds weird, but I believe that without a bit of depression I wouldn't have had any driving force behind me whatsoever.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Dysthymic with severe episodes, but not recently. So that corresponds to mild to moderate depression.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

yes, i wanna fuqin die. ;/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This thread makes me depressed, *******.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Severely, some of the time.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> loss of interest in things you used to enjoy, lack of motivation, feeling hopeless and helpless.


this is depression? ohh daang.. then i'm in trouble.. :|


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

most of time...
comes and go, comes and go,
and stay inside my grey heart.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

3&4, Moderately/severely some of the time.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Options 3 and 4. I Most likely would not be typing if I was option 1.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I Most likely would not be typing if I was option 1.


Ditto.

Option 3 and 4 for me, too - depression does not hit me often, but it hits hard.


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

3 & 4. Yep. What a ***** it is.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I was diagnosed in 2001 with major depression, i spent long part of that year in a mental hospital because of self hurt and suicide attempt. I even agreed on going through a electroshock therapy, I guess at the time I agreed on it because I was self destructive and hoping something would go wrong.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm very moody for a guy. Every few months I get somewhat depressed. I think I must kind of like the feeling.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

yes and it goes from minor to major depression in a matter of hours, too bad i cant get any meds to stabilize my mood


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes, just look at my depressing posts in the 'whats bothering you right now' thread lol. I have found meds that help but I find the lack of energy and motivation the most difficult to deal with.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:blankyes depression is a constant battle i have only in moments when i get lost in a game on xbox 360 do i feel free from depression.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I go from feeling severely depressed for 1-2 weeks to feeling ok and sometimes even good for the next 2 weeks. If I went to a psychiatrist I'd probably be diagnosed bipolar, but I think that I have pmdd. It's the same damn pattern every month. 
Last week my depression and anxiety were sky high. All I wanted to do was sleep and I couldn't enjoy anything. Now I can't understand why I felt that way. I feel like two different people.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Not as depressed as before...i chose 4.

*edit: boy, i hope i don't relapse though


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have had depression for the past 6 years and it can get worse from time to time.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been going up and down a lot. Sometimes I feel fine, other times I'm in hell. I found long term depression kind of goes in cycles.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

YES. It first started as sadness in junior high and then as I got older, it gradually became depression.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Oh, yes. I mean, no.


----------

